# Shimano Clarus aka Shimano 2400



## Portableaj (1 Mar 2013)

Just saw this today http://road.cc/content/news/77271-shimano-unveil-new-claris-groupset what are your thoughts :


----------



## Lanzecki (1 Mar 2013)

Replacing the 2300 chainset. No thumb shifter. Tripple, Compact and Cyclo cross options, and shifters for flat bars. Nothing that hasn't already been done. 

Not sure on the name though.


----------



## Portableaj (1 Mar 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Replacing the 2300 chainset. No thumb shifter. Tripple, Compact and Cyclo cross options, and shifters for flat bars. Nothing that hasn't already been done.
> 
> Not sure on the name though.


the only thing i care about really are the shifters


----------



## Lanzecki (1 Mar 2013)

Portableaj said:


> the only thing i care about really are the shifters


 
Yea no thumb shifters. That's a big step and I'm sure very welcome.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Mar 2013)

Claris - what does it mean? - Japanese connection? I see that Clarus is Shimano's name for a range of their fishing kit. Think I would prefer a nice butch number - 2400 would do fine.


----------



## Lanzecki (1 Mar 2013)

Having a number would make life much easier. All the chainset's have numbers, but most people don't use them.


----------



## Portableaj (2 Mar 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> Claris - what does it mean? - Japanese connection? I see that Clarus is Shimano's name for a range of their fishing kit. Think I would prefer a nice butch number - 2400 would do fine.





Lanzecki said:


> Having a number would make life much easier. All the chainset's have numbers, but most people don't use them.


you have a point technically is 2400 like sora new sora is 3500 (i think)


----------



## cyberknight (2 Mar 2013)

Like the new levers but the name is pants .


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Mar 2013)

Sounds too much like Chorus.


----------



## Portableaj (2 Mar 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Replacing the 2300 chainset. No thumb shifter. Tripple, Compact and Cyclo cross options, and shifters for flat bars. Nothing that hasn't already been done.
> 
> Not sure on the name though.





cyberknight said:


> Like the new levers but the name is pants .





Sittingduck said:


> Sounds too much like Chorus.


i made a typo its not clarus is claris


----------



## RWright (2 Mar 2013)

Sounds like a good name for some sort of women's cosmetic.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

What the heck does a name matter, if it works it works


----------



## cyberknight (2 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> What the heck does a name matter, if it works it works


Indeed , i would buy it if my shifters died but the name does not inspire me...mind you most groupset names do not either


----------



## snailracer (2 Mar 2013)

The number 4 is considered unlucky in the far east.


----------



## Lanzecki (2 Mar 2013)

That explains why my 6603 Keeps failing?


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Mar 2013)

snailracer said:


> The number 4 is considered unlucky in the far east.


- but .... Tiagra is 44xx, 45xx, 46xx etc, Sora is 4300 etc, and Claris is 2400 etc ... don't think Shimano are too worried .


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Mar 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> - but .... Tiagra is 4500, *Sora is 4300*, and Claris is 2400 ... don't think Shimano are too worried .


 
Surely Sora is 3XXX?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Surely Sora is 3XXX?


 

Yup...!


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Surely Sora is 3XXX?


Oops  - you are, of course, quite correct gentlemen! Some of the Sora components are 34xx however, and 4s are not unusual in Shimano's numbering system.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Mar 2013)

Yup, Tiagra are 4XXX (I can see the pub from 'ere).


----------



## snailracer (2 Mar 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> - but .... Tiagra is 44xx, 45xx, 46xx etc, Sora is 4300 etc, and Claris is 2400 etc ... don't think Shimano are too worried .


It means Shimano are less superstitious than segments of their customers.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2013)

Looks more or less like every other Big S groupset to me; why they have so many is beyond me. FWIW the Claris Chainset looks a million times better than the pig-ugly Ultegra chainset.


----------



## Gary E (7 Mar 2013)

I'm in the market for a new rear mech, can you buy them yet?


----------



## Psyclist (7 Mar 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Like the new levers but the name is pants .


 
Microshift win for the funniest names. Arsis (Arses) Bona, go figure...


----------



## Kins (7 Mar 2013)

Claris, reminds me of Clarice from Silence of the Lambs, all you need is some fava beans and a nice chianti, to make your bike shift well. They look ok and who cares about the name.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Mar 2013)

Gary E said:


> I'm in the market for a new rear mech, can you buy them yet?


You can get sora rear mech for less than £20 , got mine from ribble and its been great so far.Replaced the old 2300 mechs that i had worn out 2 of in the last 3 years.


----------



## Gary E (7 Mar 2013)

cyberknight said:


> You can get sora rear mech for less than £20 , got mine from ribble and its been great so far.Replaced the old 2300 mechs that i had worn out 2 of in the last 3 years.


I need it for an 8 speed triple setup and I was told by Wiggle when I contacted them that the Sora 3500 was 9 speed specific and an 8 speed chain wouldn't run smoothly through the slightly narrower cage. What setup do you use yours on?


----------



## Gary E (7 Mar 2013)

Looking at getting an Ultegra RD-6600 GS (medium cage) as its a wide cage model so will work with my 8 speed setup.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Mar 2013)

Gary E said:


> I need it for an 8 speed triple setup and I was told by Wiggle when I contacted them that the Sora 3500 was 9 speed specific and an 8 speed chain wouldn't run smoothly through the slightly narrower cage. What setup do you use yours on?


9 speed mech with an 8 speed chain and cassette, works fine for me


----------



## Gary E (7 Mar 2013)

cyberknight said:


> 9 speed mech with an 8 speed chain and cassette, works fine for me


Ok thanks for the advise I'll probably try the Sora then, doesn't hurt that it's about £40 cheaper than the Ultegra either


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Mar 2013)

The mech doesn't matter, imho. It's the shifters that determine 8, 9, 10 spd, etc. A New style Sora '9spd' mech will function perfectly with 8spd shifters


----------



## Cycleops (9 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Sounds too much like Chorus.



Thats clever marketing!


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Mar 2013)

It's Clar*i*s not Clarus


----------

